# Zboard Driver Downloads



## Scyte (Jan 1, 2009)

Morning 
My partner bought me a zboard and the wow-tbc add-on for it. 

It says when you put it in it's suppose to do an autoscan and update itself with the latest drivers. As some people know, the designers of the zboard no longer support this product (or just the wow versions) 

Anyways, I've been searching the net for about a week or so looking for somewhere else I can download the drivers but havn't had any luck. I was wondering if anyone knew a site where I can download the drivers or are my efforts completely in vein. 

Thanks.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi.
not sure if this is the right thing, but have you tried these drivers?


----------



## Scyte (Jan 1, 2009)

Hey thanks for fast reply, I found these ones before but in the manual it specifies you need to get the wow version! :sigh:

Reckon they would patch a heap of there different keyboards into one download maybe???


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Steelseries apparently own the zboard brand now. They have drivers for the new WotLK keyboard but I couldn't see any TBC drivers.
On the old Zboard site they say to do this:


> Place the Game Keyset into your base.
> A Keyset Window will appear as if this was the first time you placed the Game Keyset into the base
> Double click the system tray icon or press the Z Hotkey and an Ideazon ZBoard™ Settings window will appear.
> Click the KEYSET tab.
> ...


If that doesn't work, just give those first drivers I listed a go, if they don't work you can always uninstall them.


----------



## seveer13 (Oct 11, 2009)

http://driverscollection.com/? you can get the drivers you need here


----------

